# qmail-scanner

## scotty026

Hi all 

getting this errror from my qmail 

@4000000042d476ed36ce4024 X-Qmail-Scanner-1.25st: Process 30809 closed, parent process died

@4000000042d47a992ccda09c X-Qmail-Scanner-1.25st:[linuxonthe.net11212212637219822] clamdscan: corrupt or unknown clamd scanner error or memory/resource/perms problem - exit status 512/2

Any one got any ideas  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## j3st3r

Hi Scotty026,

I was getting this problem too and changed the following in the /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl file, seems to be working for me : 

#my $clamdscan_binary='/usr/bin/clamdscan';

#my $clamdscan_options="--no-summary";

my $clamdscan_binary='/usr/bin/clamscan';

my $clamdscan_options="-r -m --unzip --unrar --unzoo --lha --disable-summary --max-recursion=10 --max-space=100000";

Not sure if this is the best thing to do, but at least I'm getting my mail now.

cheers

j3st3r

----------

## j3st3r

Hi Scotty026,

I've actually made further changes due to reading other posts, I've gone back to using clamdscan but changed the user in /etc/clamd.conf to be root and not clamav. This fixes the permission errors. I'm not sure if it's ok to run this as root, but it's working.  :Smile: 

Cheers

j3st3r

----------

## tumbak

in "/var/qmail/supervise/qmail-smtpd/run" change the softlimit to 40000000 .

----------

## scotty026

ok guys thanks for that  :Very Happy: 

willl check it out  :Cool: 

----------

## scotty026

Ok guys 

still getting this error but receiving mail and cannot send out any emails from squirrlmail but can send from MUTT

4000000042d8362c35d6d44c X-Qmail-Scanner-1.25st:[linuxonthe.net112146589071820215] clamdscan: corrupt or unknown clamd scanner error or memory/resource/perms problem - exit status 512/2

changed SOFTLIMIT_OPTS="-m 40000000" in /var/qmail/control/conf-common

any more ideas   

also this is my squirrelmail error 

ERROR:

Requested action aborted: error in processing

Server replied: 451 qq temporary problem (#4.3.0)

----------

## scotty026

Ok guys 

Got it working YIIPPPEEEE  :Very Happy: 

Look at the following if having trouble with this ISSUE

http://www.jms1.net/qmail/clamav-qms.shtml  :Cool: 

----------

